# Back-up guns



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

How many of you guys carry back up when you are out hunting coyotes and bobcat? I'm talking in the form of a pistol such as a .357, .44 or heavy caliber semi auto such as the .45 ACP or 10mm.

I have always carried back up while hunting coyote and bobcat. I hunt wooded and over grown areas where it is very likely that coyotes will circle behind you and come in on odd angles. We have also had a few problems with coyotes showing aggression towards humans in the past few years. I have been carrying either a .357 or a .45 on every hunt. Does this make me paranoid, or do you guys do the same?


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Well I must be a little paranoid also.

I generally carry either a 4" S&W Model 19 .357 Magnum with 140gr. CCI Lawman JHP's or a Glock Model 21 .45 ACP with 200gr. CCI Blazer JHP's in a shoulder holster when hunting. At the very least I usually have a 5 1/2" Stainless-Steel Bull Barrel Ruger MKII with me.

I actually like carrying the Ruger .22 in the event I have to finish off an animal. The .22 LR doesn't mess em up.

Larry


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Good morning everyone,

I think it is a good idea to carry another gun as a back up. 
Plus we as Americans have the right to do so.
I usually carry my S&W 629 .44 Mag revolver or S&W 686 .357 Mag revolver.

See you later.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I like The Norseman's thinking. That is why I carry a G19. Never shot a coyote with it just a mouse and a wounded deer(do not tell the GNF). Now only if I could afford a 629 I would be happy. I was looking at those Taurus with the 12inch bbl in 44 mag. Maybe after the tax cash comes in.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I carry a Ruger Mark II for the event of having to finish one off without ruining the fur.

I would never worry about being attacked the chances i would say are worse than winning the lottery


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Personally I have a Charles Daly 1911A1 .45ACP and a Glock G19 9mm for my wife and am looking at a Taurus .22 or .22wmr revolver the only time I don't carry is when it is illegal. :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## bukn77 (Feb 18, 2006)

I carry a Kimber 45 ACP. I have had too many sneak in behind when we're hunting the wooded areas . The pistol is easier to get a quick shot than swinging my AR on its bipod. Gotta love the KIMBER!
:sniper:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I wouldn't think you would need backup for being attacked unless you were hunting bears or cougars. Coyotes aren't going to attack a person. But the idea of having a backup pistol is good in case your rifle malfunctions or in case you get a close shot.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I'll agree that you have a better chance of winning the lotter that being attacked by a coyote. But the rabid ones get pretty aggressive, and I've had a few look up at me in the deer stand and growl. That is reason enough for me to carry!


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Ever growl back oke: Or just shout BOO :toofunny:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I let my .45 do my growling!

:strapped:


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

my backup gun is the left barel of the big 10 :wink:


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Like Remington 7400 I let my main or my back-up do the growling
1911A1 is the any other? :sniper:


----------

